# Is This a Moonspot??



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's some pics of Leona's "moonspot" or at least I hope it's a moonspot. . . . it's not dirt.  She also has a dark patch on her belly that looks like it could be a moonspot. . . . Her sire is heavily moonspotted but doesn't throw them so often to his kids.

It looks lighter in the pics for some reason but the spot is actually darker than her other random spots, she's a pinto like her momma.



















And this is just a cute pic of her on the woodpile. . . . 









And eating some bread. . . .









My little sister (she's 6 yrs. old) has Leona leash-trained, it's really cute to watch them together. I'm going to try and train Aleigha to show goats and see if she would like to next year. . . . I'm going to need a helper. Aleigha also leash-trained Claribelle, she's really good at that!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think its a moon spots ^_^

But thats coming from me, the one who knows next to nothing about goats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

In my opinion...I would have to say that doesn't look like a moonspot to me...sorry. You never know though...it's hard to say for sure from looking just at pictures. Boy...that little Leona is absolutely adorable!!! Cute cute cute! You're keeping her I hope?? She's beautiful! :shocked:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

imo ... yes. Any spot that's round (like a moon) is considered a moon spot.

Here ... I have this website saved in my favorites links ... here's a description of moonspots, etc. 
http://www.goatspots.com/moonspots.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless that "white" color is actually cream that is no moonspot but her color pattern showing through her white overlay. She looks to be a very broken Chamoisee.

Julie I took this from the link you gave



> Moon spots are somewhat round spots of color varying from a light cream to a dark brown, but never white or true black. They may be superimposed over any other color or pattern (except white).


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think her whole body is a light cream, guess I'll just have to wait until next summer to clip her and see what's going on.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Kylee, she is super cute and has nice conformation too!!  Hope she freshens with an awesome udder!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i want leona


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't *think* that is a moonspot, but you never know :scratch:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Stacey and Chelsey.... from what I have read you can't have moonspots over white. Like Stacey said, I think that the part that we are considering white would actually have to be cream/light tan for the spot to be considered a moonspot.... but of course I could be wrong :shrug: I had a registered Nigerian Dwarf Doe that claimed on her papers to have moonspots, but we couldn't tell until she shed her winter coat in the summer and then you could tell that instead of being white (as we thought she was) she was actually a VERY light cream color with light tan moonspots. She also passed moonspots onto her kids (you can see them on my website even though I have already sold them.... the Does name is Pookey and the kid's name is Mystic... Mystic (Pookey's Doeling) is a Chocolate Buckskin with moonspots). So you never know :shrug: 

She is a VERY pretty girl though! Moonspots or not :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

The one pic of her on the woodpile I took as it was getting dark so I sharpened it on photobucket, makes her coat look really white but I actually think it's a really light cream color. The spot under her chin and on her belly are much darker than her other random spots. I consider her other spots to be a gold color and the one under her chin & belly are a light brown. 

Oh well, doesn't really matter if it is or not, I was just curious!


----------

